# Jessica Simpson ist wieder schwanger!



## beachkini (28 Nov. 2012)

*Ihre erste Tochter kam erst vor sieben Monaten zur Welt*​
Diese Baby-News kommt unerwartet: Gerade erst ist Jessica Simpson, 32, ihre fast 60 (!) Babypfunde von der ersten Schwangerschaft losgeworden, nun soll sie schon wieder in anderen Umständen sein!

Ob das so gewollt war? Erst vor sieben Monaten brachte die Sängerin die kleine Maxwell Drew Johnson zur Welt - und nun freut sie sich mit ihren Verlobten Eric Johnson auf erneuten Nachwuchs. 

Ein Insider berichtete der "Us Weekly": "Es war auf keinen Fall geplant. Aber ja, Jessica ist wieder schwanger."

Weitere Details sind bis jetzt noch nicht bekannt, aber schon nach der Schwangerschaft ihres ersten Kindes schwärmte die 32-Jährige:

"Mein Leben hat sich total verändert. Von der Menge an Schlaf, die ich bekomme, bis hin zu den Dingen, über die ich nachdenke: Maxwell hat alles übernommen! Wir starren sie die ganze Zeit an. Wir kriegen gar nicht genug."

Während der Schwangerschaft nahm Jessica fast 30 Kilo zu, die sie dank "Weight Watchers" mit Mühe wieder los wurde. Nun kann die Blondine wieder herzhaft zulangen...

Wir gratulieren den werdenden Eltern und wünschen alles Gute!
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Sachse (28 Nov. 2012)

oha, da wird sich Weigh Watchers aber in den Popo beißen, war der Deal a bissle sinnlos für sie 



> Ein Insider berichtete der "Us Weekly": "Es war auf keinen Fall geplant. Aber ja, Jessica ist wieder schwanger."



da kann man ja vorbeugen 

Nichtsdestotrotz: Glückwunsch Jessica :thumbup:


----------



## Q (29 Nov. 2012)

eben ein Pfundsweibsbild  :thx: für die Info


----------

